# See any at 6th. st yet?



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

was out playing with bass useing a popper(cault some) while fishing I could of swore I saw 2 steelhead surface (I know its early) have they been getting any below the dam? (that rain a few day back should of sent someing up the river)


----------



## DGF (Nov 23, 2000)

I haven't seen anything yet down stream. You sure it wasn't a couple of gar?

-Dan


----------



## GrtWhtHntr (Dec 2, 2003)

I fished the big lake in Grand Haven this morning. Water temp at the pier head was 48 degrees with fish being caught off the piers. I wouldn't be too surprised if there are a few fish heading up the river.


----------



## limpinglogan (Sep 23, 2009)

Could be Skams...I caught a Skam in the Grand this week last year.

This cold rain could have pushed fish up.


----------



## J&D Mobile (Jul 26, 2012)

Fished down by the dam sunday afternoon with a few buddies and one steelie for sure and one suspected steelie neither landed but the one that my buddy Tyler hooked jumped and was a steelie and with the water temps i woulndn't be suprized to see some fish moving in and I plan on starting to fish it regularly this week with the hopes of fish pushing up


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

J&D Mobile said:


> Fished down by the dam sunday afternoon with a few buddies and one steelie for sure and one suspected steelie neither landed but the one that my buddy Tyler hooked jumped and was a steelie and with the water temps i woulndn't be suprized to see some fish moving in and I plan on starting to fish it regularly this week with the hopes of fish pushing up


 I'm glad to here that.(happy to know my eyes arn't playing tricks.)


----------



## J&D Mobile (Jul 26, 2012)

well fished the grand yesterday and seen two browns and a few walleye but no steelhead or salmon caught but I was told yesterday morn a bunch of steelhead caught in the early morn fog. A bunch of guys starting to fish this week so hopefully we will have a good report by the end of the week.


----------



## J&D Mobile (Jul 26, 2012)

Well I got a new report for you guys fished all day on Wed. landed a beautiful steelie and a nice little brown lost a few more steelies and got a walleye also. Saw a few coho hit the spillway but none hooked.


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

fished some holes downriver,no big fish,didnt see any porpoises either,thanks for the reports


----------



## Benz (Sep 25, 2010)

Hooked into 2 salmon last night, landed 1 and lost the other. And got a nice cat! I was tossing spoons and spinners. Saw 2-3 fish jumpin around too.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Benz said:


> Hooked into 2 salmon last night, landed 1 and lost the other. And got a nice cat! I was tossing spoons and spinners. Saw 2-3 fish jumpin around too.


 Pics!


----------



## Benz (Sep 25, 2010)

Well I left my awesome Olympus "tough" waterproof camera in the front of my Jetski a few weeks ago and it took a good thrashing from the anchor. Looks like a tin can that was tied behind a car now so it wasn't that tough. So until I buy another one pics are not an option.. Released the both the salmon as it was a male and the cat. 


Link to "tough" camerma. It's an awesome camera but I don't thnk anything could of lasted through the pounding of 3.5 foot swells on hamlin that day.


https://us.buyolympus.com/digital-cameras/tg-series-stylus-tough/tg-820-ihs-digital-camera.html


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Kings are already jumping in the Wharf Marina/Chinook Pier channel in Grand Haven.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

I can smell 'em...there are some there......


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

itchn2fish said:


> I can smell 'em...there are some there......


Lol. Ahh the stank of salmon


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

troutguy26 said:


> Lol. Ahh the stank of salmon


:lol:...Once ya get past the smell, ya gottem.......well, you know.


----------



## limpinglogan (Sep 23, 2009)

I just fished 6th st.

I got two walleye on a flicker shad and a catfish on a KO wobbler.

I saw zero salmon jump, hooked, or landed.

The East Corner Floss Gang was getting steelhead out of the boils on the East corner...I imagine they are Skams...considering it is August.

The other guys lined up along the boils got zero fish.

I watched the ladder for a while and saw only carp.

Not much going on yet 

Soon... Soon...


----------



## GVBryan (Mar 13, 2009)

Put my boat in at Johnson park and fished a few holes below town. No fish, but I did manage to unload and unload my boat solo for the first time, with no issues.


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

GVBryan said:


> Put my boat in at Johnson park and fished a few holes below town. No fish, but I did manage to unload and unload my boat solo for the first time, with no issues.


did the same trip wednesday,pretty good current,just learning the ropes out of a boat,fished 6th street(wading) many years,might not wade there any more,cant run the coffers w/my 25 horse,got a boat now,


----------



## Catfish keats (Jun 16, 2012)

Steelhead are here definitely. Landed a 29" last night


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

troutguy26 said:


> Lol. Ahh the stank of salmon


 There's only two things that smell like fish......one of 'ems fish....


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

itchn2fish said:


> There's only two things that smell like fish......one of 'ems fish....


Very true. Only one of those turns black and festers on the bank tho. I sure hope the other one doesnt do that as they get old.


----------



## RAD FISH (Oct 17, 2006)

:: Ever wounder what fish smelled like before women went skinny dippen?


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

RAD FISH said:


> :: Ever wounder what fish smelled like before women went skinny dippen?


 I'd like the answer to that also:lol:


----------



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

I think it more be against the law to answer that question lol.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

RAD FISH said:


> :: Ever wounder what fish smelled like before women went skinny dippen?


Figure not. Enlighten me.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

you guys play with the wrong women!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Catfish keats (Jun 16, 2012)

Caught a 29" last night and a 28.5" today. Both females caught on spinners. A guy i was wading next to told me they were "skamanian trout." hybrid between a steelhead and a brown.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

That's classic... LOL


----------



## Benz (Sep 25, 2010)

Went out there last night and tonight, the hot weather isn't helpin at all... 0 for 3 on spoons

On the up side I saw a group of "Canadian" kids throwing a cast net behind the coffer and another (Canadian) guy rolling a joint on a bench in the open, a guy fill his waders when he stumbled and found himself up to his neck and the usual group of people lining fish in the breaker pool. The run hasn't even started and I'm already sick of 6th street. I wish they would just take that dam out.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Benz said:


> Went out there last night and tonight, the hot weather isn't helpin at all... 0 for 3 on spoons
> 
> On the up side I saw a group of "Canadian" kids throwing a cast net behind the coffer and another (Canadian) guy rolling a joint on a bench in the open, a guy fill his waders when he stumbled and found himself up to his neck and the usual group of people lining fish in the breaker pool. The run hasn't even started and I'm already sick of 6th street. I wish they would just take that dam out.


its all about the "skits". just gotta laugh.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## samsteel (Oct 6, 2008)

Benz said:


> Went out there last night and tonight, the hot weather isn't helpin at all... 0 for 3 on spoons
> 
> On the up side I saw a group of "Canadian" kids throwing a cast net behind the coffer and another (Canadian) guy rolling a joint on a bench in the open, a guy fill his waders when he stumbled and found himself up to his neck and the usual group of people lining fish in the breaker pool. The run hasn't even started and I'm already sick of 6th street. I wish they would just take that dam out.


Benz, you know what you are gonna get down there this time of year....why fish there?


----------



## RAD FISH (Oct 17, 2006)

riverbob said:


> I'd like the answer to that also:lol:




:: Or is it the other way around. Ever wounder what ahh never mind.


----------



## Benz (Sep 25, 2010)

I live on Michigan right behind Bob's Sports Bar, it's sooo close... and I caught my first (river) salmon and first (river) steelhead there... It's just disappointing that it's such a great fishery and people abuse the hell out of it. I think we need a full time CO down there. I know what I am getting into when I head down there, but I work 9-5 M-F so I'm stuck in Grand Rapids until the weekend when I get away to the PM. So if I want to fish this time of year that's really my only option until it cools down and the fish push farther up. I fish all the other dams on the grand and honestly this is the only one that really gets to me. Moores Park in Lansing is a good one to fish, it's the last stop and it's even more in the ghetto than 6th. It does have a few bad apples but nothing even close to what you have at 6th. I have been checked 3-4 times by CO's there and most of the people are very friendly. It's like rules and regulations don't apply at 6th. That is why I am completely for taking out the dam.


----------



## RAD FISH (Oct 17, 2006)

Benz said:


> I live on Michigan right behind Bob's Sports Bar, it's sooo close... and I caught my first (river) salmon and first (river) steelhead there... It's just disappointing that it's such a great fishery and people abuse the hell out of it. I think we need a full time CO down there.
> 
> 
> :: By abuse the hell out of it what exactly do you mean? You say you fish the PM so compare the abuse to that if you really fish it.
> ...





:: Hay now that's the best reason for taken out the dam that I have herd yet.


:: Have you ever been to Tippy, Indian Bridge, Ludington, Boardman, Homested the list goes on. I've seen more rules and regulations broke in 1 day at all of these places then 20 years @ 6st. Your accusations are pure BS.


:: But hay I'm all for scarring away more fishermen if that's your true intent.


----------



## TDI (Dec 29, 2008)

Hurry. Hurry. The second run is filling up with fish real quick. Easy pickin's for gut chuckers. Now serving number 98. :chillin:


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

Benz said:


> S*** never changes, I remember the frist steelhead cault at 6th st. dam. It was by me n I also got the frist limit. I had 2 years of fishing steel down their,before the frist steelhead fishermen plunked his ass next to me n said how you catching them fish, so I showed him the best I could. Around 1970 the larger groups of people started showing up. ( they game with the salmon) then the sh** started, I did the best I could till around the late 80's n it got to be to much, so I left their. for more peaceful water, (6th st. dam can be a good place to learn to fish n learn to get a long in a crowd)


----------



## Benz (Sep 25, 2010)

RAD FISH said:


> :: Hay now that's the best reason for taken out the dam that I have herd yet.
> 
> 
> :: Have you ever been to Tippy, Indian Bridge, Ludington, Boardman, Homested the list goes on. I've seen more rules and regulations broke in 1 day at all of these places then 20 years @ 6st. Your accusations are pure BS.
> ...


I have fished all of those places except homested. 

I really doubt that "(you) seen more rules and regulations broke in 1 day at all of these places then 20 years @ 6st" The amount of people fishing and the easy access of 6th over the course of 20 years would add up to many more violations than 1 day "at all of these places". I'm not sure what your attraction or attachment is to 6th street but please don't take my disgust with the majority of the people's techniques at 6th Street personally. :gaga:

Yes violations occur everywhere in the state, I was just stating that, in my opinion, it is under patrolled and enforced there. If you really have a problem and want to work it out in person pm me and I'll meet up with you.


----------



## RAD FISH (Oct 17, 2006)

Benz said:


> I have fished all of those places except homested.
> 
> I really doubt that "(you) seen more rules and regulations broke in 1 day at all of these places then 20 years @ 6st" The amount of people fishing and the easy access of 6th over the course of 20 years would add up to many more violations than 1 day "at all of these places". I'm not sure what your attraction or attachment is to 6th street but please don't take my disgust with the majority of the people's techniques at 6th Street personally. :gaga:
> 
> Yes violations occur everywhere in the state, I was just stating that, in my opinion, it is under patrolled and enforced there. If you really have a problem and want to work it out in person pm me and I'll meet up with you.



:: Not try'n to make this personal bro. Just stating that your description of 6st. is way off especially compared to other places. You don't see guys throwing Turks ticklers or other weighted trebs. from broom sticks with knuckle buster reels spooled with 50+ # test around every other corner blatantly snagging. You also don't see the banks lined with trash like these places either.

:: One days worth may be a stretch but you get my point right? Yes shady to down right insane things happen fish'n the concrete jungle of 6st. but you just don't see the rule and regulations broke on a constant basis like up north. I don't necessarily agree with the line'n technique but it is NOT illegal. In the presents of locals NO one is taken foul hooked fish or over limits. I've spent countless hours at the boat launch bar ( east side corner ) and seen my share of rules and regs, broke in the last 20+ years but nothing compared to what goes on up north on the salmon run rivers constantly. The ones who cause the problems with the exception of some ( usually of far eastern decent) are not locals. A lot of fishermen stop here on the way up or back from up north and there methods just don't fly here. There is another dam south of here ( Allegan ) that gets the same bad wrap but if you ever go there you will see no one is fish'n illegally or keep'n foul hooked fish in the presents of locals.


:: My other point is you don't have to fish in the crowed areas at 6st to catch fish. But im sure you know that? If not I will meet you and show you this.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

You must not spend much time at Allegan!



Not as bad as it was 20 yrs ago, but it still goes on daily when the fish are in there.


----------



## RAD FISH (Oct 17, 2006)

Spanky said:


> You must not spend much time at Allegan!
> 
> 
> 
> Not as bad as it was 20 yrs ago, but it still goes on daily when the fish are in there.



:: Ya I don't spend much time there at all. It's always good for a laugh or 2 and seems most play pretty fair in the big crowd and day light. Night time is prob. a deferent story cause lots of goofy sh#$ goes on in the cover of dark 6st included.


----------



## Benz (Sep 25, 2010)

RAD FISH said:


> I've spent countless hours at the boat launch bar ( east side corner ) and seen my share of rules and regs, broke in the last 20+ years


Figures


----------



## RAD FISH (Oct 17, 2006)

Benz said:


> Figures



:: I have fished that corner less than a few hours in the last many years combined. But when I was younger I practically lived there. I learned there are way better places to fish out of that madness long ago as many others and even more will too at some point. I still go down there to see whats up every work day of the year.


:: Go fish the other dams if 6st's too much for you to witness. Simple enough?


----------



## Benz (Sep 25, 2010)

:: :: :: :: :: I do fish other rivers. Not really into dam fishing. :::

:: : :Nice talkin to you. : : :: : : :: 

:


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

samsteel said:


> ok, now I am confused:16suspect
> 
> and if you got a problem with that and would like to meet to work it out, you can find me on most days down at the Berrien Springs Dam......I am easy to find, but here is a pic in case you have the sack to show up


omfg!!!! funny stuff,lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## samsteel (Oct 6, 2008)

Trout King said:


> omfg!!!! funny stuff,lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


i was informed that I should take that post down because of the use of the photo....I thought it was one of my better ones too. oh well.


----------



## steelhead05 (Mar 24, 2003)

Hahaha who wants to carpool to see this ill drive


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

sooooo,seen any yet


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

i heard somoene saw a couple l
kings in the flat. looks like we are past peak. im not going to bother with the grand till spring steelhead.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MIFishnhunt (May 19, 2012)

I went down there last Thursday and saw about 6 kings total jump, saw 1 caught. Very slow, there are some steelhead also in.


----------

